# Young hedgehog suddenly grumpy?



## cheshsmiles (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello! I got my hedgehog Sunday. She was pretty laid back up until yesterday. She started hissing and poking quite a bit. I thought it might have been because of my lotion so I avoided lotion tonight but she's still pretty grumpy. 
She ate dry cat food, ate mealworms I gave her, and was definitely better than yesterday but wouldn't cuddle like she was Sunday and Monday. 
I gave her a quick oatmeal bath and she definitely calmed down, cuddled my finger, but overall was still agitated. She's hitting 6 weeks tomorrow. Could she be quilling already? 

Also, she won't sleep in the fleece. She gets up out of it, or leaves her igloo and burrows under her wheel. Is this weird? 

Thanks guys! This new mommy needs some help ahaha


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes she could be quilling, but you just got her and she's in a completely new environment with new people so she needs time to adjust. Sometimes they are relatively calm the first day or so because they are tired from travelling (at least that's my experience) and then they get back to their natural defensiveness. 

As for the fleece, every hedgehog has its own preference. 

May I ask you why you got her this soon? Most breeders do not let go of their babies until they are at least 6 weeks old and completely weaned & independent.


----------



## cheshsmiles (Feb 18, 2016)

Draenog said:


> Yes she could be quilling, but you just got her and she's in a completely new environment with new people so she needs time to adjust. Sometimes they are relatively calm the first day or so because they are tired from travelling (at least that's my experience) and then they get back to their natural defensiveness.
> 
> As for the fleece, every hedgehog has its own preference.
> 
> May I ask you why you got her this soon? Most breeders do not let go of their babies until they are at least 6 weeks old and completely weaned & independent.


Oh ok! After her bath she definitely calmed down. I think it's maybe a mix of beginning to quill and her new home. Is there anything I should do besides continuing to spend time with her & play every night?

She was weaned, eating solid food, drinking & hit the weight she needed to be. Her mom was already starting to get tired of her and her sisters. As for her age, I'm really not sure why. We were expecting to get her yesterday but got the call she was ready Sunday. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure she was born January 7th, which would make her six weeks today.


----------

